#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What mythical creature do you wish actually existed?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Form childhood we all hear about so many Mythical creature.The one creature I really wish to be existed is unicorns.Unicorns are magnificent and noble creatures.
They are both a symbol of purity and goodness and the personification of untamed freedom.Unicorns are often associated with rainbows and fair maidens.



Guys, What mythical creature do you wish really existed?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Form childhood we all hear about so many Mythical creature.The one creature I really wish to be existed is unicorns.Unicorns are magnificent and noble creatures.
> They are both a symbol of purity and goodness and the personification of untamed freedom.Unicorns are often associated with rainbows and fair maidens
> 
> 
> Guys, What mythical creature do you wish really existed?


My wish for a mythical creature would be Elves. I started loving elves from Lord of the Rings for their archery skill and their shape of ears. And then after Harry Potter, I fell in love with the servant elves, especially Dobby! So , just Elves are enough for me!!! Love 'em!

----------


## Bhavya

> My wish for a mythical creature would be Elves. I started loving elves from Lord of the Rings for their archery skill and their shape of ears. And then after Harry Potter, I fell in love with the servant elves, especially Dobby! So , just Elves are enough for me!!! Love 'em!


Me too love Elves after watching Harry Potter,As you said they have unique ears which I love the most  :love:

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Form childhood we all hear about so many Mythical creature.The one creature I really wish to be existed is unicorns.Unicorns are magnificent and noble creatures.
> They are both a symbol of purity and goodness and the personification of untamed freedom.Unicorns are often associated with rainbows and fair maidens.
> 
> Guys, What mythical creature do you wish really existed?


Hey,
What do you think about "Mermaid"? I wish to have Mermaids. Mermaids appear in most of the folk stories. They are sweet in the appearance and in the most of the stories there are lots of stories created around them. Most of the small children like them and even me from my childhood loved them.'The little mermaid' is one of the most interesting fairy tale with mermaids.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey,
> What do you think about "Mermaid"? I wish to have Mermaids. Mermaids appear in most of the folk stories. They are sweet in the appearance and in the most of the stories there are lots of stories created around them. Most of the small children like them and even me from my childhood loved them.'The little mermaid' is one of the most interesting fairy tale with mermaids.


I love Mermaid as well,They are beautiful and cute creatures :love:

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Form childhood we all hear about so many Mythical creature.The one creature I really wish to be existed is unicorns.Unicorns are magnificent and noble creatures.
> They are both a symbol of purity and goodness and the personification of untamed freedom.Unicorns are often associated with rainbows and fair maidens.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, What mythical creature do you wish really existed?


Lord pillaiyar... He was my favourite ever since the Mango fight story with lord muruga. He was living with me in my childhood as an imaginary character. I used to ask help with him when I had not done my homeworks of strict teachers.. he was a really good friend even after I became a disbeliever of GOD.

----------


## Bhavya

> Lord pillaiyar... He was my favourite ever since the Mango fight story with lord muruga. He was living with me in my childhood as an imaginary character. I used to ask help with him when I had not done my homeworks of strict teachers.. he was a really good friend even after I became a disbeliever of GOD.


Lord Pillaiyar is my favourite too,I always call him As Pillaiyar Appa,I am A firm believer of god so Everyday i start my day with a prayer to him to make my day good. :love:

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Form childhood we all hear about so many Mythical creature.The one creature I really wish to be existed is unicorns.Unicorns are magnificent and noble creatures.
> They are both a symbol of purity and goodness and the personification of untamed freedom.Unicorns are often associated with rainbows and fair maidens.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, What mythical creature do you wish really existed?


I really wished the Lockness monster and the big foot existed .

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Form childhood we all hear about so many Mythical creature.The one creature I really wish to be existed is unicorns.Unicorns are magnificent and noble creatures.
> They are both a symbol of purity and goodness and the personification of untamed freedom.Unicorns are often associated with rainbows and fair maidens.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, What mythical creature do you wish really existed?


My wish is to see a real dragon, because of the impact of Dragon Age and in movies those were looks cool. More than this Phoenix also my favorite.

----------


## Bhavya

> My wish is to see a real dragon, because of the impact of Dragon Age and in movies those were looks cool. More than this Phoenix also my favorite.


Yeah dragons are cool creatures , I love dragons as well, I am fond of dragon movies.

----------


## Bhavya

> I really wished the Lockness monster and the big foot existed .


Do you mean Loch Ness monster? I love that, It's giant and cute monster  :love:

----------

